# low temps, high temps ???



## cherrished

My son has been crying on/off all day i have done his temp it is 33.1 is this low ????? what is the normal temp ment to be sorry if its a silly questions x


----------



## wishingonastar

are you taking the temp under his armpit? if so you're meant to add 0.6 degrees...even so that's quite a low temp (it does fluctuate during the day but is typically 36 to 37.5 degrees). is he acting well in himself? you could ring NHS direct if you're concerned


----------



## Lois

Hi there,

I think normal body temp is between 36.5 and 37.5. I have googled low baby temp for you and found the info below on the pampers website. However, it is really easy to get a false reading when you take a baby's temperature...what type of thermometer are you using?

"Low Temperature

Small babies may react to an infection with a drop in temperature. If his temperature is less than 37.5 degrees C/99.5 degrees F, wrap him up and check again in 15 to 20 minutes. If his temperature doesn't increase, or if it does, but not for long, despite being appropriately dressed, call your doctor immediately. Report any other signs of illness and any exposure to illness as stated above."

Lx


----------



## cherrished

hi it was under his armpit no not really for the past 4 hours he has been crying on/off trying to force himself to sleep then nodding off n waking up every 5 mins, cries when he is trying to push too i thought this could be bad wind but can u get a low temp off this ??? yeah he is smiling n laughing now sitting with my OH trying to grab remote control x


----------



## sam*~*louize

My LO ususal temp was 36.4-.8. but when ill would sometimes read 34 ish

when i told doc this, he said her veins would be showing, and she'd be very poorly this low??? But i stayed that low lol....maybe try a different place/thermometer?


----------



## wishingonastar

whilst i want to say it sounds as if he's fine given he's alert and so on...part of me still thinks thats a low temp to have...if it was me i'd seek medical advice even if i was pretty sure isabel was fine (i'm a worrier!) :hugs:


----------



## Lois

I agree with wishing. Take his temp a few more times over the next 20 mins to check it wasn't a dodgy reading and in the meantime contact NHS direct 0845 4647

Lx


----------



## cherrished

hi just done his temp again its gone back up to 36 now i will keep monitoring it the thermometer is bruin from toysrus x


----------



## wishingonastar

glad it sounds like it was just a funny reading but defo keep an eye :)


----------



## jazmine18

that is quite low. when sophia was younger i got a temperature of 34 before but after wrapping her up and trying a few more times managed to get it back within normal range, but maybe just ring nhs direct if it stay the same just to reassure you. x


----------



## jazmine18

oooh i just saw its gone up! ..sounds like he is ok :).. xx


----------



## cherrished

yeah just checked again its now 35 he has had his bottle n now he is talking on his changing mat well coooing lol im sure he seems fine alot better then before but i will keep checking his temp x thanks for all ur reply's x


----------

